# Hunting Monroe county tomorrow ( question)



## k17evans (Feb 6, 2013)

I want to small game hunt but instead of a 20 gauge for squirrels I want to go out with the rim fire 10/22 lr instead. Has anyone ever hunted in Monroe county with a 22. Regarding magazine size, I have a 25 round mag, looked on the dnr web site, all I found on restriction on mag size was for center fire rifles. Will I be ok bringing the 25 round mag cause this is all I have, or should I wait till a store opens to buy a small mag, for sure I won't fully load the mag but I'm really in the dark with this and would like some one to put my mind in a bit of ease. Thank you for all responses in advance !


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

If I remember correctly, only centerfire and shotgun have magazine restrictions and not rimfires. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## k17evans (Feb 6, 2013)

monkman said:


> If I remember correctly, only centerfire and shotgun have magazine restrictions and not rimfires. Maybe someone else can chime in.


That's what I've seen on the dnr website but not fully explained, I really just want to make sure before I do it so I'm not breaking any laws.


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm not sure about this, but I do know people who have had "issues" walking through the woods with 30 rd mags in there AR's. If it were me I would not hunt with a 25 rounder, but my 10/22 came with a 10 rd mag so I don't have to deal with it. However the tube mags in several semi-auto carry as many as 15 in the tube, so I can see a case for both sides, my guess is that even the DNR officers know the truth. If you keep a copy of the hunting guide with you, you should be able to explain any "misunderstanding" should you get stopped. Good luck to ya.


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

dknollie said:


> I'm not sure about this, but I do know people who have had "issues" walking through the woods with 30 rd mags in there AR's. If it were me I would not hunt with a 25 rounder, but my 10/22 came with a 10 rd mag so I don't have to deal with it. However the tube mags in several semi-auto carry as many as 15 in the tube, so I can see a case for both sides, my guess is that even the DNR officers know the truth. If you keep a copy of the hunting guide with you, you should be able to explain any "misunderstanding" should you get stopped. Good luck to ya.


An AR uses a centerfire round thus you cannot have a 30 round clip. On the DNR website, centerfire rounds have restrictions and rimfire rounds do not.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I've been checked while rabbit hunting with a 25 rd mag nothing was said but how is the hunting do you have your hunting lic thanks have a nice day.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

monkman said:


> An AR uses a centerfire round thus you cannot have a 30 round *clip*. On the DNR website, centerfire rounds have restrictions and rimfire rounds do not.


----------

